# What is WebGL?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It's only a problem for me on this website.

How do I stop it from popping up. Do I "ignore" or "reload?"


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It's this https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/WebGL_API

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebGL


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

WebGL is Adobe Flash for grown-ups 😎


----------

